# Can plastisol transfers be transfered over top of each other?



## kjhbike (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a customer that has a hundred or so soccer jerseys that have what I believe to be plastisol transfers on the upper left chest area. 

Long story short, they are the wrong transfer (not the supplier's fault). Am I able to press another transfer over top of the existing transfer?

Thanks,

Kelly


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Kelly. You can apply another transfer on top. The problem might be how well it will cover and how long it will last. You might want to do a little experimenting first before you do all of them.


----------



## kjhbike (Mar 10, 2009)

Prowrolded, please bear with my ignorance in the area of Plastisol, but I was under the impression they were opaque and therefore I wouldn't need to worry about the other image showing through. These jerseys need to have a lifespan of about 40 washings over two years. What is your opinion on how well they may hold up to that level of use?

Thanks,

Kelly


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I would not want to give an opinion on any number of washings. Even though the new transfer might be opaque you are printing ink on ink, not ink directly on the fabric as it was designed.


----------



## teesey (Aug 1, 2009)

Wouldn't pressing a design over an existing transfer design potentially dislodge or lift the old one? I'm not too experienced in this area, but that might be something you'll want to consider.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I tried it once and the 2nd transfer didn't stick well. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Yes you can. It will be a thicker feel and depening on the first print whether top will cover it. I have done it a few times but I did make sure the top transfer made contact with the tshirt.


----------



## kjhbike (Mar 10, 2009)

Mabuzi said:


> Yes you can. It will be a thicker feel and depening on the first print whether top will cover it. I have done it a few times but I did make sure the top transfer made contact with the tshirt.


Did you alter your temperature or press time? What would you suggest? 

Thanks


----------

